# Fursuit heads with realtime facial animation



## Telnac (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Igu1EVEybjQ#t=47s

Japan, why must you be so awesome?


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, that technology could make the greatest, coolest, most awesomest fursuit head ever made! The ones in the video are kind of too big and round I think. I'm definitely planning on researching this more later.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I agree with Stormtail, those are so big and they look pretty heavy as well. But the technology  it's pretty amazing! 
I think you may need to fix the speed on the movements because you could chop off someone's hand. Hahaha
Anyway~ Hope to see this invention on an actual cute-fursuit in the future.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a little choppy, but that could be changed with a motor being slower (it 'snaps' which for the mouth esp. is a little un natural)
But it's kinda like VOCALOID in a way. it'll be more realistic in the 2nd and 3rd gen. 

Still :3
Awesome


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 4, 2011)

Woah

I'm a bit more interested in how this could be used to help people with "locked in syndrome." I wonder why they picked a cat though? Oh Japan. I suppose it might be to help with the uncanny valley.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ Japan loves neko?


----------

